# I am soo sad



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

So I had a betta that I saved from miserable conditions from Walmart about 8 months or so ago. He was horrible looking and on deaths door. I bought him and put him in a 28 gallon tank. The angels and him did not care for each other so I eventually put him in a 2.5 gallon with heater and filter. I had noticed a tumor or bump on his side. The tumor would grow and grow and it eventually popped. He seemed ok - he still ate and swam fine. This went on for several months. I eventually moved him into a 5.5 gallon with heater and filter. The same thing kept happening. Last Friday the tumor thing popped again. I thought I saw fuzzy stuff on the wound so I thought I would treat him with API fungus cure. I dosed him as indicated. The next day he seemed lethargic and not his normal self. His color changed and food was not desired. By yesterday morning, I did a big water change and put the carbon back in the filter to remove the meds as he looked not very good or happy. He really did not change throughtout the day. I thought maybe he would recover in a day or so. He looked like he was getting dropsy as his scales were raised but did seem to go down some once I did the water change and got the meds out of the tank. He did actually eat a small amount of blood worms last night. I checked on him at about 2 in the morning and he had past away. I am really mad that I even gave him the meds cause they pushed him over the edge. Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts on this as I feel sad, mad and bad.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Its not your fault. Thats Walmarts doing and you already bought a sick betta and who knows how long the betta was living in horrible conditions before you got him. I give you credit for trying to save him, but sometimes, especially with store bought fish the damage and illness they receive is too far gone and uncurable. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

It will be okay, you did fine. You did a very good thing and tried your best on a rescue, that happens sometimes. Fish keeping is a learning experience and bad things do happen every now and then.

On the positive side, you have more room for new fish, or a new rescue. Best of luck


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you for the responses but he was fine til I gave him the meds. Well not perfectly fine but acted fine. Why did the meds do him in?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Do you know the medicine you added killed him, if so how so?

Possible you changed too much water and introduced new harmful things, or are using the wrong water specs. What was the tank's PH, Nitrate, Nitrite, etc. readings?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

It's also possible that just too much action within such a short amount of time made him stressed, which allowed the disease that may have killed him intrude even more so into his system. Either way, you did try your hardest and I admire your effort.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

snyderguy said:


> it's also possible that just too much action within such a short amount of time made him stressed, which allowed the disease that may have killed him intrude even more so into his system. Either way, you did try your hardest and i admire your effort.


+1


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

meds can hurt, many are somewhat toxic and reduce oxygen in the water. Scales sticking up is a really bad sign. Its likely he would have died anyway and you'd be feeling bad for not medicating if you hadn't, esp. if the fuzz got worse. There isn't any right answer. You did your best and its surprising he lasted as long as he did.


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

It's just upsetting cause he acted just fine til I put those stinkin meds in and I am not sure what I saw was even fuzz. I guess from the time I put the meds in he last about 2 days. I guess I did try and at least he is not suffering now. Thank you all.


----------

